# Ôm trẻ sơ sinh đúng cách là như thế nào



## kanixza (3/12/20)

Bây giờ em bé của bạn đã ở đây, bạn có thể có rất nhiều câu hỏi về cách chăm sóc cho chúng. Ngay cả khi bạn là một ông bố bà mẹ dày dạn kinh nghiệm, những thứ như cách bế trẻ sơ sinh của bạn lúc đầu có thể cảm thấy lạ lẫm hoặc cực kỳ đáng sợ.

Dưới đây là hướng dẫn từng bước về cách bế trẻ sơ sinh của bạn.

*Bước 1: Rửa tay*
Luôn đảm bảo tay bạn sạch sẽ trước khi đón con. Hệ thống miễn dịch của em bé vẫn đang phát triển, vì vậy bất kỳ vi trùng nào bạn mang theo đều có thể khiến trẻ bị bệnh. Mặc dù pha với xà phòng và nước ấm có tác dụng tốt, hãy cân nhắc để nước rửa tay xung quanh cho những vị khách muốn âu yếm con bạn. Rửa tay sạch sẽ mỗi lần trước khi bế con.

*Bước 2: Thoải mái*
Sự thoải mái là một trong những điều quan trọng nhất khi bạn bế con. Bạn không chỉ muốn cảm thấy thoải mái về thể chất mà còn muốn cảm thấy tự tin khi cầm trên tay. Các ông bố dày dạn kinh nghiệm trên blog “ Những cuộc phiêu lưu của các ông bố ” cho rằng nên mất khoảng năm phút để cảm thấy thoải mái với ý tưởng bế trẻ sơ sinh của bạn.
Ban đầu cảm thấy hơi băn khoăn cũng không sao. Hãy cho nó thời gian, và nhớ hít thở!

*Bước 3: Cung cấp hỗ trợ*
Khi bế trẻ sơ sinh, điều rất quan trọng là luôn có một tay để đỡ đầu và cổ. Rốt cuộc, đầu của bé là phần nặng nhất trên cơ thể khi mới sinh. Đặc biệt chú ý đến thóp của trẻ, đó là những điểm mềm trên đỉnh đầu của trẻ.

Trẻ sơ sinh thiếu khả năng kiểm soát cơ cổ quan trọng để giữ đầu của chúng tự nâng đỡ. Cột mốc này thường không đạt được cho đến gần tháng thứ tư của cuộc đời.

*Bước 4: Chọn vị trí của bạn*
Việc bế bắt đầu bằng việc bế em bé. Khi bạn nhấc em bé lên, hãy đặt một tay dưới đầu và một tay khác dưới mông. Từ đó, nâng cao cơ thể của họ ngang với ngực của bạn.

Miễn là bạn đang đỡ đầu và cổ của em bé, vị trí là tùy thuộc vào bạn. Có nhiều cách bế mà bạn và bé có thể thích thú. Một số tư thế này cũng rất tốt cho việc cho con bú hoặc ợ hơi. Thử nghiệm bằng cách thử nhiều cách khác nhau để xem điều gì phù hợp nhất với cả hai bạn.

*Giữ nôi*






Nôi nôi là một trong những cách dễ nhất và tốt nhất để bế trẻ sơ sinh trong vài tuần đầu đời:

Đặt em bé nằm ngang ngang ngực bạn, trượt tay từ dưới lên để đỡ cổ.
Nhẹ nhàng huých đầu trẻ vào khuỷu tay của bạn.
Trong khi vẫn ôm đầu họ, hãy di chuyển bàn tay của bạn từ cánh tay đỡ xuống phía dưới của họ.
Cánh tay rảnh rỗi của bạn sẽ có thể làm những việc khác hoặc hỗ trợ thêm.

*Giữ vai*






Đặt cơ thể của em bé song song với cơ thể của bạn, nâng đầu của trẻ cao ngang vai.
Tựa đầu vào ngực và vai bạn để họ có thể nhìn ra phía sau bạn.
Giữ một tay trên đầu và cổ của trẻ, tay kia của bạn đỡ mông của bé. Vị trí này cũng có thể cho phép bé nghe thấy nhịp tim của bạn.

*Giữ bụng*






Đặt em bé của bạn nằm sấp xuống, ngang với cẳng tay của bạn với đầu hướng về phía khuỷu tay của bạn.
Chân của bé phải tiếp đất ở hai bên tay bạn, nghiêng gần mặt đất hơn để em bé ở một góc nhỏ.
Tư thế này hữu ích nếu em bé bị đầy hơi và cần được ợ hơi. Nhẹ nhàng vuốt lưng trẻ để thải khí ra ngoài.






Ngồi trên ghế với hai chân chắc chắn trên mặt đất và đặt bé vào lòng. Đầu của họ phải ở đầu gối của bạn, hướng lên.
Nâng đầu họ lên bằng cả hai tay của bạn để hỗ trợ và cẳng tay của bạn ở dưới cơ thể họ. Bàn chân của em bé nên được đặt trên eo của bạn.
Xem thêm: cách chăm sóc trẻ sơ sinh


----------

